# Prepping for a Winter Disaster



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

There's more to this list, help me out folks:

*Home*:

Gasoline: As much as you can store that has stabil mixed in.
Food: At least a weeks worth of canned meats or soups, the more the better. Extra food for pets.
Heat: Firewood to last at least a week if power goes out. If using propane or natural gas, and electric is still on, get several portable space heaters for your home.
Sanitary: Keep your laundry done up just in case power goes out. Keep plenty of toliet paper on hand as well as hand santizer.
Medication: Start ordering extra medication now as well as stock up on flu/cold medications.

*Car*:
Protect from Flu: Keep hand santizer on both side compartments of your vehicle. Each time you go in and out of a store this winter, use it. The passenger side will be for your passenger riding with you of course, insist they use it.

Empty gallon gas can in trunk: in case you run out of gas.

Old Cell phones with no service: Charge them up, give them to elder neighbors and show them how to dail 911. Explain the phone is free and that only 911 works in case of an emergency. Have them put it in their glove compartment (or purse).

Hand warmers
Extra wiper blades
Window scraper
Tow strap (harbor freight has them for $12)
Throw an apple in a ziploc, then in your car (it'll keep). For diabetics. Beef jerkey packs.
Empty coffee cup (to melt snow).
Cell phone and cig charger (along with towing numbers).
Mini shovel (like the old military shovels).
Flares
Jumper cables
TP
BOB


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Been there, done that. Since it's mostly a waiting game, you would want items to pass the time.
Books, cards, games. Even hand held type of games are entertaining, and easy to keep in a car.
Notebook and pens.
Extra blanket(s) for the car, and a jug of water.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Blankets, Blankets, and more Blankets.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

All of the above plus your handy dandy booklet "Even you can Build an Igloo"..............serious.....read up on snow shelters.....they can be made warmer than a vehicle sometimes.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I am a little OCD when it comes to my vehicle. I guess it is from all the outside jobs I have had wish i was warm waste deep in water. I keep enough to layer up, I have pants,jacket,winter coveralls, heavy winter coat, boots, wool socks, wool blankets, 2 sleeping bags and a tarp for shelter in the event I have to abandon my vehicle. Thanks good read.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Umm. Food for TWO weeks. And either spray Lysol or Lysol wipes. Or both. Hand sanitizer will not begin to bother flu viruses, whereas you can read on the can that there are a number of viruses that Lysol will kill. It has been tested as more effective that the usual 5% chlorine bleach. Then double up on handwarmers. You have to account for feet as well. Add an AM/FM weather radio and make sure you paid your cell phone bill. Two weeks plus on wood if you have a wood stove.

Ditto on the cards and games. Boredom can lead you to do some really stupid things. If you're in the car and stuck in a place 911 can't get to you immediately, go outside immediately and line up fuel and kindling for a fire. Include some green pine/fir boughs to generate smoke. Shove the fuel someplace dry (trunk). Make sure your exhaust is clear and stays clear. Run the engine for heat 10 minutes out of every hour, so they say.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

A bag of kitty litter or sand can also be good. Spill it around your tires and it can give you traction to hopefully get out of a jam when your wheels are just spinning.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I stopped wearing winter gear everyday. I get too hot and overheat.

I have four bags of sand in the back of my truck plus ten pounds ice melt, a large snow shovel and an ice chest. In the cab behind the rear seats is jumper cables, four ratchet tie downs, a standard and metric wrench set, a folding shovel for the sand. In the passenger cupholder is a mag light. In the glove box is a cr123 flashlight with extra batteries. Many other things I can't name them all.

Edit: plus the ex fiancé ring in with the change....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Some foods help generate heat. Don't eat enough peppers to break a sweat but those, ginger, coconut oil, green tea, Cinnamon, cumin, paprika, nutmeg and allspice help increase the body's metabolism and generate heat.

"Eaten hot, rolled oats, brown rice, millet and other whole grains give immediate warmth and also provide needed complex carbohydrates to fuel the body's engine.

Nicholds said the grains are a good source of B vitamins and magnesium, which help the thyroid and adrenal glands better regulate the body's temperature during a time when they slow down from the colder weather."

Five Foods That Can Help Keep You Warm This Winter - AccuWeather.com


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Each car has a GHB that will take care of the primary driver for 3 days if stuck in a blizzard.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I cover the fuel gauge at half tank and below. Trains the wife to keep at least a half tank of fuel in the car at all times. 

Bottle of Brandy for "hand sanitizer" and fire starter.

Small steel cup for melting snow for drinking water and dried soap.

Laser for signaling for help.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For those of you that buy and store gasoline at home. Please be careful and if at all possible store the gasoline or any fuel outside the house. During my time as a paramedic, the fire department responded to way too many fires that were linked to stored fuel igniting by vapors getting to a furnace, hot water heater or what ever. I store all my fuel including propane in outside shed. Also check your insurance policy. I've heard that if you store over a certain amount of fuels in your house or garage, the insurance won't pay up.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Mom has a cat... we buy her the 15 pound reclosable jugs of litter and when they're empty we fill them with tap water and stow them in the basement... not to drink, but to fill the toilet tanks when the generator's not running.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Good list Survival, but the gasoline with Stabil struck a nerve. People, IMO, freak out way too much about "my gas is going bad, my gas is going bad" Bull Crap. Gasoline will last six months and still be good, perhaps longer.
And just for the record, if I run out of gas, I rather have a full gas can than an empty one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Living in Wisconsin Prepping for a Winter Disaster is kind of normal . Each car has a winter bag in it with all you will need and some extra for others.
The home is well prepared and has passed the test in the past. But it is good to review it from time to time.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Watch the local weather forecasts. If you are in the middle of a blizzard, STAY HOME, if at all possible. Had a niece who got stuck in the middle of a snow bank during a heavy snow storm. She had some rented DVD's that she wanted to return so that she didn't have to pay a late fee. We are lucking in that we have 3 fireplaces and keep enough firewood on hand to last most of the year. We also have a dual fuel Coleman camp stove that will run off either Coleman fuel or gasoline for another means of cooking. We also have duel fuel Coleman lanterns. Each vehicle has a bag in it with a complete change of warm clothing, a heat source, a thermal blanket, a MRE, some chocolate bars, flashlight w/extra batteries, and tanks are always kept above 1/2 full. If we hear of a snow storm coming all tanks are filled. We always keep water and food for an extended period of time on hand, year round.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

survival said:


> There's more to this list, help me out folks:
> 
> *Home*:
> 
> ...


I don't see water listed for home or vehicle. at least a gallon a day per person and pet at home. In the car you should keep at least a gallon. 
I would add flashlights to both lists also. Also candles and oil lanterns at home. 
food in the car- I carry non perishables all year like granola bars, and jerky. I like to keep the new pouches of soup also. while you are heating the car you can throw one up on the dash over the defrost and have something hot to eat.
Don't forget to add the baby wipes. handy in the car but also at home for washing up with. get the nice thick ones and they will work for a sponge bath when water is limited.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

It should be noted if it hasn't been already that snow to water is about 7 to 1 ratio. Seven cups snow for one of water.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeep said:


> It should be noted if it hasn't been already that snow to water is about 7 to 1 ratio. Seven cups snow for one of water.


and it is dirty. God's air filter.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

In my situation, if I loose power, it renders my propane furnace useless so I have to fall back on my woodstove. not a big deal, but what if I throw out my back 2 days before the lights go out?

No offense, but no power causes people to die. If I didn't already have a back up generator, then I think it would be good to plan for one

. I suspect that many of you are skilled enough to not need electricity, but I think in a general sense, having electricity can take you from surviving to thriving.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty much all of the above with another important item,a spare new or good used serpentine belt for our vehicles.with the proper tools to put one on.most are not really hard to install actually.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I don't see water listed for home or vehicle. at least a gallon a day per person and pet at home. In the car you should keep at least a gallon.
> I would add flashlights to both lists also. Also candles and oil lanterns at home.
> food in the car- I carry non perishables all year like granola bars, and jerky. I like to keep the new pouches of soup also. while you are heating the car you can throw one up on the dash over the defrost and have something hot to eat.
> Don't forget to add the baby wipes. handy in the car but also at home for washing up with. get the nice thick ones and they will work for a sponge bath when water is limited.


Some people in the north would have to thaw any stored water (in the car) before being able to drink it. Thirst inch or so of snow might have picked up some dirt, etc. but I wouldn't hesitate to use snow of the top. In my area, I have to carry water in the car during the summer for obvious reasons. But I don't worry about my car water freezing in the winter.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The main reason why I prep is because my area gets severe ice storms almost every winter, exactly the reason why we sold our previous home and bought one with 2 fireplaces on both levels, gas line going through the house and not even one tree on our whole lot. Trees fall during ice storms.
We're also on a sloping street beside the lake, so when there is a major thaw, rivers of water bypass our house and rush towards the lake.

All our preps are geared towards surviving ice storms too.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Not sure if it was mentioned but a spare change of clothing is always good. Wool is best if possible. It's easier to change into dry clothes than to dry wet clothes.

Plus flares and reflective vests/hazard triangles are just good sense anyways.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

paraquack said:


> For those of you that buy and store gasoline at home. Please be careful and if at all possible store the gasoline or any fuel outside the house. During my time as a paramedic, the fire department responded to way too many fires that were linked to stored fuel igniting by vapors getting to a furnace, hot water heater or what ever. I store all my fuel including propane in outside shed. Also check your insurance policy. I've heard that if you store over a certain amount of fuels in your house or garage, the insurance won't pay up.


PROPANE TOO! Dont store propane indoors. If there is a microleak or bad valve then the heavy gas can fill a room or garage. Under the right conditions it can be dangerous even out doors. Knew a family who had a leak from an acetylene tank on the truck. Calm day, the 5yr old decided to play hide n seek by hiding in the bed of daddys truck. We searched with 15 volunteers and 2 helicopters. By the time they found him there in his own yard there was nothig that a doctor, paramedic, and 2 nurses could do. Very sad.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> The main reason why I prep is because my area gets severe ice storms almost every winter, exactly the reason why we sold our previous home and bought one with 2 fireplaces on both levels, gas line going through the house and not even one tree on our whole lot. Trees fall during ice storms.
> We're also on a sloping street beside the lake, so when there is a major thaw, rivers of water bypass our house and rush towards the lake.
> 
> All our preps are geared towards surviving ice storms too.


Hurricanes I have been through......killer blizzards I have through........killer floods I have been through.......typhoons and tornados but I have never been in an ice storm.......seen the pics of branches with inches of ice......the highways unusable etc........so I have to ask as politely as I know how........whats it like to go through an ice storm please?,,,,,,,


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

NavySEAL said:


> .whats it like to go through an ice storm please?,,,,,,,


When it suddenly warms-up and rains, then the next few hours the temperature drops by 10 or 15 degrees, everything that was wet suddenly freezes. Black ice on the roads, everything you see outside is covered in sharp ice and the slightest wind brings down whole branches of trees.. or trees themselves, often on people's homes, roads..etc


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The only sane thing to do is sit there and watch it all on tv, even if it takes a few days to get straight.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Last year, many neighbourhoods lost power, some lost power for over a month, some couldn't leave their homes due to downed electrical wires.. it's always a huge mess.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

True. We get stuck up on our hill. Eventually it melts and the wife gets back to work.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Our new double redundant heat system 23000 btu Kerosene heater.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I did not see it listed so add a box of emergency candles to the glove box.
One candle can keep the interior of a 4-door sedan warm enough to keep from freezing.
Also those thick folding windshield sunscreens are good for insulation. but if you can arrange it so the foil directs solar heat into the car.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I did not see it listed so add a box of emergency candles to the glove box.
> One candle can keep the interior of a 4-door sedan warm enough to keep from freezing.
> Also those thick folding windshield sunscreens are good for insulation. but if you can arrange it so the foil directs solar heat into the car.


Candles are a big help for exactly the reasons you stated. Always carry candles in your vehicle.

Where we live we do not do any real prep for a storm at home because we know we are going to get them and always prepare for the winter. We are pretty much guaranteed that the power will go out when it is -60 with the windchill. LOL You know it is going to happen. We heat with wood anyways. Have a generator and our water is from a well. We also have solar. In addition we have some gas lanterns. We can cook on our wood stove if needed but our main kitchen range is propane and we have a 500 gallon tank, so we are good for a long time.

When November hits we prepare our vehicles with extra coats, winter boots, mitts, fur hats, sleeping bags, water, food, etc. etc. It is quite remote where we are and you can pretty much bet on the fact that no one is going to find you during a storm.............. cause there won't be anyone out there. If you have the right gear in your vehicle you can survive for days in miserable conditions. The big thing is having the right state of mind and rolling with it. Don't panic.............. those that panic are the ones found in the spring when the snow melts.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Makwa said:


> Candles are a big help for exactly the reasons you stated. Always carry candles in your vehicle.
> 
> Where we live we do not do any real prep for a storm at home because we know we are going to get them and always prepare for the winter. We are pretty much guaranteed that the power will go out when it is -60 with the windchill. LOL You know it is going to happen. We heat with wood anyways. Have a generator and our water is from a well. We also have solar. In addition we have some gas lanterns. We can cook on our wood stove if needed but our main kitchen range is propane and we have a 500 gallon tank, so we are good for a long time.
> 
> When November hits we prepare our vehicles with extra coats, winter boots, mitts, fur hats, sleeping bags, water, food, etc. etc. It is quite remote where we are and you can pretty much bet on the fact that no one is going to find you during a storm.............. cause there won't be anyone out there. If you have the right gear in your vehicle you can survive for days in miserable conditions. The big thing is having the right state of mind and rolling with it. Don't panic.............. those that panic are the ones found in the spring when the snow melts.


The mind is the limiting factor. Thats for sure and welcome to the forum.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

TG
Thanks for the explanation and great pics.
NS


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have found Sta-bil to be lacking in stopping gas from going bad. There is some enzyme stuff that comes in a blue bottle (StarBrite or StarLite I can't remember now) that works MUCH better.


----------

